# TUG Quarter 1 2007 Review Award winner!



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2007)

The winner of the Best 1st Quarter 2007 Review Award is Tamara and Vladimir Osychny for their review on Grand Paradise Bavaro.

http://tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm

Congratulations!


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations guys!  Great job.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2007)

on a side note I think it was mentioned by the reps that this was the longest...and most informative/detailed review ever written.

=)


----------

